# Water



## johnwilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can help, i keep having to redo the buttons and knobs in the boiler room under the bed, I think there is an automatic cut out when the temperature drops and one of the button opens, the taps still run albeit half pressure and at the same time the water belts out underneath through a red and white hose, there is obviously three buttons to take into account also, the blue one thatruns in line with the pipe, the blue round one that pops out and the flat one that flicks up and down, if that makes any sense to anybody, any advice would be appreciated, also could the temperature be adjusted for cut out, i have a Burstner Nexxo T55 14plate, many thanks in advance, ps, i"m relatively new to this.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome to Facts.
I assume you haven't got a manual for the vehicle so it's worth downloading one from Burstner:-

https://www.buerstner.com/uk/company/user-manuals/

It's normal that the hot water heater is automatically dumped at about 5 degrees C . 
The manual may give you options to disable this.

Also the heater model fitted would help your question.:smile2:

The UK agents provide an excellent service:-
https://www.burstner.co.uk


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry do not know the answer but welcome to the forum.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome John.

If you're still stuck, post a pic of the buttons. I've a different system on my new MH from the old one. 

Also, running the heating, on low, should keep your water onboard! 

I once filled up before an outing and arrived onsite with none!


----------



## johnwilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank you


----------

